# مصر وعبق الماضي .....



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*سلام ونعمه *
*بأذن المسيح *
*ده موضوع متجدد عن مصر ايام زمان والايام الحلوه *



​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*ضحى أمير ..*

*الطفلة بطلة فيلم حياة أو موت .. الذى تمكن فيه حكمدار القاهرة من العثور على أحمد إبراهيم القاطن فى دير النحاس من بين 2 مليون مواطن قبل أن يشرب الدواء الذى بعث ابنته فى طلبه والذى كان فيه سم قاتل ..*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*ميدان محمد علي باشا، الأسكندرية. الثلاثينات.*




*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*ورجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة.. يعنى هى حسبة برما ؟؟ ماهو اللى مايعرفش يقول عدس ( وقالوا فى الامثال )*
*.............................................................................*
*ورجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة*
*حليمة هي زوجة حاتم الطائي الذي اشتهربالكرم كما اشتهرت هي بالبخل الشديد *
*كانت اذا ارادت ان تضع سمناً في الطبخ اخذت الملعقة ترتجف في يدها . فاراد حاتم ان يعلمها الكرم فقال لها:*
*ان الاقدمين كانوا يقولون ان المراة كلما وضعت ملعقة من السمن في طنجرة (حلة) الطبخ زاد الله بعمرها يوماً. *
*أخذت حليمة تزيد ملاعق السمن في الطبخ حتى صار طعامها طيباً وتعودت يدها على السخاء.*
*ولكن شاء الله ان يفجعها بابنها الوحيد الذي كانت تحبه اكثر من نفسها. فجزعت حتى تمنت الموت. فماذا تفعل ؟؟؟*
*اخذتك تقلل من وضع السمن في الطبخ حتى ينقص عمرها وتموت. فقال الناس:*
*رجعت حليمة الى عادتها القديمة*
*.........................................*
*حسبة برما *
*وهو مثل يضرب حينما يقع الانسان فى عملية حسابية صعبة أو مشكلة تحتاج وقتا ولكن فى مجملها بسيطة*
*ويعود أصل هذا المثل الشهير إلى إحدى القرى المصرية التابعة لمركز طنطا بمحافظة الغربية وهى قرية (برما) التى تبعد عن طنطا بحوالى 12 كيلو متر.وإليكم قصة المثل :*
*اصطدم أحد الأشخاص بسيدة كانت تحمل قفصا محملا بالبيض فأراد تعويضها عما فقدته من البيض فقال لها الناس:*
*كم بيضة كانت معك بالقفص ؟؟*
*فقالت لهم :*
*لو أحصيتم البيض بالثلاثة لتبقى بيضة وبالأربعة تبقى بيضة وبالخمسة تبقى بيضة وبالستة تبقى بيضة ولو احصيتموه بالسبعة فلا تبقى شيئا*
*..*
*وبعد حسابات وحيرة كثيرة عرفوا أن القفص كان يحتوى على 301 بيضة ومن هنا جاء هذا المثل على الحسابات الصعبة والمشكلات العويصة "هى حسبة برما"*
*......................................*
*واللى مايعرفش يقول عدس*
*قديما كان هناك رجل يبيع فى دكانه العدس فهجم عليه لص وسرق نقوده وجرى فهم التاجر بالجرى خلفه وفى أثناء جرى اللص وبسبب استعجاله تعثر فى جوال من العدس فوقع الجوال وتبعثر كل ما فيه *
*ولما جرى التاجر ومن حوله خلف اللص ظنوا أن اللص سرق بعض العدس فلاموا التاجر وعتبوا عليه وقالوا له:*
*كل هذا الجرى من أجل العدس فرد التاجر ا:*
*إللى ما يعرفش يقول عدس*
*ومن وقتها أصبح المثل يقال عمن يحكم على الأمور من ظاهرها .*
*والان ياحضرات كيف نمنع ريما من عادتها القديمة ؟؟ وكيف نحسب حسبة برما ؟؟؟ واللى ما يعرفش الاجابة يقوووول ... ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*السلطان حسين كامل :*
*--------------------------*
*ولد حسين كامل سنة 1853 ، وهو ابن الخديوي إسماعيل ، وقد نُصّب حسين كامل سلطاناً على مصر بعدما عزل الإنجليز ابن أخيه الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني وأعلنوا مصر محمية بريطانية في 1914 في بداية الحرب العالمية الأولى ، تلك الخطوة أنهت السيادة الاسمية للعثمانيين على مصر ، لاحظ أن لقب ( سلطان ) هو نفس اللقب لرأس الدولة العثمانية ، وقبل توليه السلطة في مصر سبق له أن تولى نظارة الأشغال العمومية ، فأنشأ سكة حديد القاهرة – حلوان ، ثم نظارة المالية فرئاسة مجلس شورى القوانين .*


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*العائله المالكة المصرية في زفاف الملك فاروق علي الملكه ناريمان عام 1951 م ..... وعرش على وشك الأنهيار .*
​
​
*

*​​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*الملك فاروق والملكة فريدة والسلطانة ملك ارملة السلطان حسين كامل والاميرة نعمة الله توفيق سنة 1939 .*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*الخديوى إسماعيل...*
***********************

*إسماعيل باشا مؤسس مصر الحديثة فهو رجل لم يكن سارقاً أو منحرفاً، لكنه قام ببناء مصر بمستوى غير مسبوق، حتى صارت القاهرة فى عهده تضاهى لندن وباريس جمالاً وروعة..*
*فقد حكم إسماعيل باشا مصر 15 عاماً، من 1863 وحتى 1879. وأدت الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية فى عام 1863 إلى عجز شديد فى توافر القطن "الذى أدى إلى ارتفاع شديد فى أسعار القطن المصرى". وجلب من أوربا العدد الوفير من آلات الري لتوفير المياه وتحسين طرق الري ، وأمدت الحكومة المزارعين بالبذور التي يحتاجون إليها، وازداد الناتج من القطن في ذلك العهد. وإلى جانب تهويل الأرباح المتوقعة من قناة السويس عندما يتم الانتهاء من إنشائها، جعل حجم الأرباح التى تتوقعها مصر مبالغاً فيها. وكان حلم إسماعيل باشا بتغيير مصر وتحويلها إلى بلد أوروبى، وبناء إمبراطورية قوية تمتد جذورها إلى عمق أفريقيا.*
*اقترض إسماعيل باشا كثيراً، وبدأ حركة البناء التى أخذت مصر من التخلف، وحولتها إلى مكان ينافس بلدان أوروبا جمالا ورونقا، حيث قال الخديوى إسماعيل فى 1879 "إن بلدى لم تعد فى أفريقيا، نحن الآن أصبحنا جزءاً من أوروبا"، وهذا ما أدى إلى تسمية الخديوى بـ"إسماعيل الرائع" (Ismail The Magnificent).*

*فى مجال الخدمات العامة وتحسين البنية التحتية: تم حفر 112 ترعة بطول 13440 كيلومتراً؛ وتم بناء 400 كوبرى ومد 480 كيلو متراً من خطوط السكك الحديدية، ونصبت 8000 كيلو متر لخدمة التلغراف. وتحولت مصر من دولة ليس بها أى خطوط سكك حديدية إلى أكبر دولة فى العالم بها نسبة كيلو متر سكة حديد. وبدأ أيضاً فى تحسين مياه الشرب وإنارة الشوارع وأنشأ صناعة السكر فى مصر، كما أنشأ مصلحة البريد وأجرى توسيع وإعادة تنظيم التعليم العام.*

*واستمر الخديوى فى تجفيف المستنقعات وتحويلها إلى أراض زراعية، حتى أنه أكثر من 506000 فدان من الأراضى تم إعمارها، وتم إنشاء وإصلاح كورنيش النيل وأنشأ مجرى السيل حتى لا تتعرض القاهرة للفيضان سنوياً.*
*شيد الكثير من القصور مثل*
*سراي عابدين التي جعلها مقراً للحكم ، وحلت محل سراي القلعة التي بناها محمد علي باشا.وسراي الجزيرة وقصر القبة *
*قصر حلوان *
*سراي الإسماعيلية *
*سراي الزعفران بالعباسية*
*سراي الرمل بالإسكندرية*
*جدد القصر العالي*
*قصر النزهة بشبرا *
*قصر النيل *
*سراي رأس التين بالإسكندرية.. والحدائق والنافورات والمراكز الثقافية، وأهمها المتحف المصرى ودار الأوبرا، ولا يزال المتحف المصرى يشكل مصدراً كبيراً للدخل السياحى، والذى يضم نحو 16 ألف قطعة أثرية، ويعد أفضل طريقة لعرض الآثار المصرية فى العالم*
*. وبسبب استثمارات إسماعيل باشا، بدأت صناعة السياحة فى مصر تزدهر، فإسماعيل باشا هو من أنشأ الحدائق والنافورات فى مناطق عديدة، مثل مصطفى كامل وعماد الدين والأزبكية وحدائق القناطر الخيرية "التى لا يزال مفتوحاً منها 150 فداناً للجمهور حتى اليوم". وأنشأ أيضاً حديقة الحيوان "التى تعرف الآن بحديقة حيوان بالجيزة"..*
*إسماعيل باشا كان ذا رؤية عصرية متقدمة فى شئون حقوق الإنسان قبيل تكوين الإعلان العالمى لحقوق الإنسان، ففى نفس الوقت الذى حرر فيه إبراهام لينكولن العبيد فى أمريكا حظر إسماعيل باشا العبودية وتجارة الرقيق فى مصر، حتى أنه عندما فتح أماكن كثيرة فى أفريقيا منع تجارة الرقيق بها.*
*آمن إسماعيل باشا بممارسة الحريات الدينية، وحث أصدقاءه الأغنياء على التبرع لكل المؤسسات الخيرية لجميع الأديان والمنظمات الدينية، وعين القساوسة الأقباط فى عمليات تعليم وتثقيف أفراد الجيش.*

*ورغم أن إسماعيل باشا تمكن من إتمام هذه الإنجازات عن طريق اقتراض أموال من البنوك والشركات المصرفية الأوروبية بأسعار فائدة مركبة وعالية، الأمر الذى أدى إلى ازدياد التدخل الأوروبى فى الشئون المالية لمصر، ولم تكن تلك الديون السبب الرئيسى للاحتلال البريطانى والوصاية البريطانية – الفرنسية على مصر..*
*فالمعروف فى ذلك الوقت، أن الإمبراطوريات البريطانية والفرنسية كان هدفها السيطرة على كل الشرق الأوسط، فبريطانيا كانت ستحتل مصر سواء كانت مدانه أو لا، ولم تكن الديون إلا مبرراً شكلياً للاحتلال.*

*إنجازات إسماعيل باشا عاشت طويلا، وقدمت فوائد كبيرة لجميع المصريين*
*فقد قدم الكثير الى مصر اثناء سنوات حكمه ، وبغض النظر عن اخطائه ، الا ان التاريخ لن ينسى اعمال الخديوى اسماعيل الخالده الى يومنا هذا ، فقد شهدت مصر على يديه من تقدم وازدهار فى العديد من المجالات .*
*فبرغم سياسته المالية التي ادت إلى عزله بأمر السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني فهو قدم لمصر العديد من الانجازات التي كانت سبب فى ادانته والتي تظل حتى الان تشكل مصدراً للدخل، وباباً مفتوحاً للعمالة حتى يومنا هذا، بل وستظل، هذه الحقيقة تجعل من كل هذه الإنجازات تستحق هذه التكاليف لاحقاً، فمن الواضح أن الفوائد تفوق السلبيات، ولا يجب نسيان إنجازاته هى حقاً لا تقدر بثمن.توفى إسماعيل بالآستانة 1895 ودفن بالقاهرة . وهنا صوره لقصر اسماعيل باشا على ضفاف البوسفور في إسطنبول بتركيا. اشتراه الخديوي اسماعيل عام 1865 كمقر له بالآستانة.واستقر في هذا القصر حتى وفاته...*




​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*الأميرة فايزة *

*هى الإبنه الثالثة للملك فؤاد الأول والملكة نازلي والأخت الشقيقة للملك فاروق. ولدت فى 8 نوفمبر 1923*

*تزوجت من الأمير محمد علي رؤوف فى 17 مايو 1945، وكانت عضوة نشطة فى جمعية الهلال الأحمر المصرية.*

*كان زوجها أميرا تركيا وكان خارج مصر وقت قيام الثورة بينما كانت هى في القاهرة.*

*واضطرت لأن تقوم بمساومات حتي تمكنت من السفر لزوجها فى عام 1954 ، فعاشا ما بين تركيا وفرنسا، وبعد أن أنفقا كل ما لديها من أموال انفصلا فى سنة 1962.*

*وجدت الاميرة فايزة نفسها مفلسة فلم تتمكن من تحمل تكاليف المعيشة فى باريس فرحلت الى كاليفورنيا لتعيش مع والدتها وأسرة أختها فتحية حيث أعدوا لها مقرا في حديقة منزلهما في بيفرلي هيلز ، وقد كانت الأميرة فايزة تهتم بشئون مصر وتتحدث عنها دون شكوي أو تذمر من ضياع ما ضاع من منصب وجاه ومال ورفاهية بل ساهمت فى جمع التبرعات لضحايا الزلزال الذى ضرب مصر فى أكتوبر 1992.*

*قضت آخر ايامها في المستشفى وتوفيت فى 9 يوليو 1994 فى مدينة لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية.*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*بائع البطيخ - القاهره - أوائل القرن العشرين .*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*الأيام الستة التى أعقبت بيان الضباط الأحرار فى 23 يوليو 1952*




*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*سفاح كرموز 1948م ......*

*القتل من أسوأ الجرائم البشرية فى التاريخ منذ بدء الخليقة,*
*ولكن القتل المتتالى المنظم مسألة أسوأ بكثير..*
*لان القاتل تحول من انسان قاتل لانسان يستلذ بالقتل .. *
*يحس بالمتعه فيه .. والقتل ممكن ان يكون فى حاله دفاع عن النفس .. دفاع عن مال .. *
*ولكن السفاح يقتل لمجرد القتل .. لمجرد ان يستمتع به*
*وهؤلاء كثيرون … منهم اولاد شوارع ومنهم ملوك .. *
*منهم جهلاء معتادي اجرام ومنهم رؤساء وحكام والتاريخ من بدء الخليقه قدم لنا الكثير من النماذج .. ومنهم من ابتكر طرق للتعذيب لم يتطرق لها احد...*

*عرفت مصر حكايات عديدة عن عالم السفاحين الذين أصبحوا نجوما لعالم الجريمة.. وإن كان البعض منهم من نسج خيال البسطاء...*
*كانت الاسكندرية هى صاحبة النصيب الاكبر من هذه الجرائم دفع ثمنها العديد من نسائها بدءا من اشهر سفاحتين فى بدايات القرن العشرين (ريا وسكينة)نهاية بسفاح كرموز فى اربعينيات القرن الماضي والذى ظل خمس سنوات متتالية يمارس نشاطه الاجرامي..*

*سفاح كرموز الذى كان نجم الساحة والاعلام فى مصر لمدة خمس سنوات كاملة من عام 1948 وحتى عام 1953 , وقد أثار الرعب والفزع فى مدينة الاسكندرية بعد سلسلة جرائم قتل النساء التى ارتكبها خلال هذه الفترة , كان اسمه " سعد اسكندر عبد المسيح" وهو من محافظة اسيوط نزح الى الاسكندرية ليقترض بعض المال من أقارب له ويستأجر شونة لتخزين الغلال ومنتجات القطن ولكنه خلال فترة قصيرة حولها مسرحا لمغامراته الاجرامية التى ارتكبها ومقبرة لبعض جثث ضحاياه التعساء من الفتيات التى كانت تقع فى براثن غرام هذا القاتل .وفوجى بوليس الاسكندرية باختفاء الفتيات بمعدل فتاة كل اربعة او خمسة ايام اختفاء تام لا اثر لاحداهن حيه او ميتة مما اثار هذا الموضوع الراى العام كله وانتشر الرعب شهورا فى احياء "كرموز" اختفى خلالها عدد من الفتيات الله وحده يعلم عددهن ومصيرهم بدأ ظهور السفاح يخرج الى العلن ويعلن الجحيم والرعب فى اوائل شهر سبتمبر من العام 1948فى حى "غبريال الشعبى " كان المجرم يقضى أمسيته مع فتاة تدعى "فاطمة" كان يتردد على منزلهاوفى احدى الامسيات علم السفاح من " فاطمة" ان المنزل المجاور لها تسكن فيه السيدة "بمبة" عجوز فى التسعين بمفردها وحالتها ميسورة للغاية ..وفى الليلة التى تليها لم يدخل "سعد اسكندر "منزل "فاطمة" بل دخل منزل الست "بمبة" وصعد الى الطابق العلوي وقرع الباب ، فتحت الست "بمبة" الباب ظنا منها ان احد ابنائها جاء ليطمئن عليها ..وضع "سعد" يده على فمها وجرها الى الداخل وضرب رأسها بالساطور فصرخت صرخة مدوية فاجهز عليها بضربة ثانية ، اخذ المال من الشقة وهم بالخروج وعندما فتح الباب وجد امامه فتاة تدعى "قطقوطة" تقيم فى الطابق الارضى من المنزل سمعت صوت الصرخة وجاءت لمعرفت السبب ، فسالته عن الست "بمبة" .. فاجابها : اطمئنى انها تصلى فى الداخل ..واشار اليها بالدخول وما ان تخطت عتبة الباب وادارت ظهرها له حتى هوى على راسها بالساطور فسقطت على الفور غارقة فى دمائها ..وهرب السفاح من المنزل دون ان يراه احد..نقلت "قطقوطة" الى المستشفى وكتب لها عمر جديد واستعادت حياتها باعجوبة لتروى ما حدث الى رجال المباحث مؤكدة ان القاتل شاب راته من قبل يتردد على منزل جارتها "فاطمة" واغلب الظن انه شقيقها .. القت الشرطة القبض على شقيق " فاطمة " وتم عرضه على "قطقوطة" فقالت :ليس هو القاتل ..استجوب رجال البوليس "فاطمة" عن الشاب الذى كان يترد عليها قالت :سعد اسكندر تاجر الغزل ..القت الشرطة القبض على "سعد اسكندر"داخل مخزنه وهو مطمئن ان لا احد يعلم بامر جريمته ولا يعلم ان قطقوطة كتب لها عمر جديد ... واحيل الى النيابه التى قررت حبسه احتياطيا ولكن دهاء محامى"سعد اسكندر" استغل التناقض الذى ورد على لسان "قطقوطة " واقنع غرفة المشورة بعدم وجود مبرر لايقافه على ذمة القضية .. وبالفعل تم الافراج عنه مؤقتا بضمانة مالية ..واختفى "سعد اسكندر" لعامين كاملين حتى كاد ان ينسوه الناس تماما .. واختفى له كل اثر !! ولكن ذالك السيناريو لم يعجب السفاح...*
*ففى اكتوبر 1951 كان استاجر "سعد اسكندر" شونة على ترعة المحمودية لتخزين الغلال وخيوط النسيج .. وشاء القدر ان يمرمن امام الشونة تاجر اقمشة متجول ببضاعته على عربة خشب ..فاستدعاه "سعد اسكندر" للداخل بحجة انه يمتلك خيوط غزل .. دخل الضحية وجلس على الكرسى واعطاه سعد الخيوط لكى يفحصها ولا يعلم ان الشيطان قابعا خلفه شاهرا ساطوره ..وعندما احنى تاجر الاقمشة رأسه ليفحص الخيوط هوى سعد بساطوره الثقيل على رقبته.. ثم دفنه فى ارض الشونة.*
*واراد الله ان يكشف ذالك السفاح ففى 23 نوفمبر 1951 كان موعد السفاح مع اخر ضحاياه تاجر الحبوب الذى استطاع الافلات منه وهو مصاب بجرح نافذ وركض محاولا الهرب الى الصالة غير المغطاة خارج الشونة فاسرع السفاح خلفه واجهز عليه ، لكن احد العمال راى ما حدث وهو راقد فوق الاجوله العاليه فى سيارة نقل مرت بالمصادفة امام الشونة فى ذالك الوقت ..فابلغ العامل الشرطة عما راى .. فاسرع البوليس الى المكان ووجدوا الضحية رجلا مدرجا بدمائه فى ارض الشونة .. واختفى السفاح ..بعد البحث داخل الشونة عثر رجال الشرطة على حفرة غريبة فى الارض .. اشبه ما تكون بقبر ! .. حين حفر رجال الشرطة تلك الحفرة الغريبة وجدوا جثة ووجدوا ايضا عظام ادميه !! ..ومنذ تلك اللحظة اطلقت الصحافة عليه لقب " سفاح كرموز " واحتل جميع العناوين فى الصحف والمجلات ونسي الناس السياسة والفن والاعمال ولم يكن على لسانهم غير "سعد اسكندر" والرعب يملآ قلوبهم وكانت اسطورته تتضخم يوم بعد يوم..اشارت التحريات ان الجثة تعود لتاجر الاقمشة المتجول "وزيري فام مرقص" الذى ابلغت عائلته عن اختفائه وقال بعض الشهود انهم راوا تاجر الاقمشة يدخل الشونة بناء على طلب "سعد اسكندر" وبعد التفتيش الدقيق عثر على اثار العربة محروقة فى احد اركان الشونة ، وقال : تجار سوق الاقمشة ان " سعد اسكندر" باعهم كمية من الاقمشة من دون معرفة مصدرها ، ذهبت الشرطة الى منزل "سعد اسكندر " وعثرت على عدد من مجلة الشرطة وفيها قصص عن "ريا وسكينة "كما عثرت ايضا على اشارات وضعها السفاح حول الجزء الذى يتحدث عن كيفية اخفائهما لجثث ضحاياهم تحت ارضية منزلهما ..وذالك بالطبع ليطبق طريقتهما فى دفن الجثث فى المخزن..بعد ان فضح امر السفاح فكر "سعد اسكندر" ان يعود الى بلده ليختبى هناك من عيون الشرطة ولكن كان القدر بانتظاره...وعلى مشارف اسيوط سقط اسكندر باحد اكمنة الشرطه.اكتمل ملف القضية وادين " سعد اسكندر " فى قتل تاجر الاقمشة وتاجر الحبوب وقتل الست "بمبة " بجانب عظام ادمية تعود الى سبعة جثث من الجنسين مجهولة الهوية ومحاولته قتل "قطقوطة" وتم الحكم عليه بالاعدام شنقا..يوم الاحد 25 فبراير 1953 دخل المتهم " سعد اسكندر " الى حجرة الاعدام فى سجن الحضرة بالاسكندرية ،ليمثل امام لجنة تنفيذ الاحكام سال مامور السجن : هل تريد شيئا قبل تنفيذ الاعدام بهدوء شديد وبابتسامة قال : اريد كوب ماء .. وسيجارة *
*وافق مامور السجن ومنح السفاح سيجارة وامر باحضار كوب ماء .. وبعدها التف حبل المشنقة حول عنقه......وزفت الصحف خبر نهاية سفاح كرموز...*


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*فريق التمريض الاجانب فى مستشفى العباسية ، سنة 1947 .*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*مستشفى الدمرداش *
*-----------------------*
*تعتبر مستشفي الدمرداش أول مستشفي تم انشاؤها عام 1928 في مستشفيات جامعة عين شمس ، حيث تم انشاؤها بتبرع من السيد عبد الرحيم الدمرداش (باشا) وتقع بحي العباسية بالقاهرة وتعد من أقدم وأكبر المستشفيات بالقاهرة .*
*وهى تابعة إلى هيكلة المستشفيات الجامعية لكلية الطب جامعة عين شمس ، وهي حاليا مستشفي الجراحة ومستشفي الدمرداش ، وتتخصص المستشفيات في تعليم طلبة كلية الطب بجامعة القاهرة . إلي إن قامت جامعة عين شمس بالعباسية فاستقلت بمستشفي الدمرداش . وأنشأت كلية الطب سنة (1947) .*


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*يا أبو زعيزع قوم صلى انت فى ريح المتولي *
*هذه هى الحقيقة *
*باب زويلة أو بوابة المتولي هو أحد أبواب القاهرة القديمة في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة .و يشتهر هذا الباب أو البوابة بكونه الذي تم تعليق رؤوس رسل هولاكو قائد التتار عليه حينما أتوا مهددين ولكن *
*لكن تظل من أكثرالرؤس التى علقت على هذا الباب شهرة رأس طومان باى اخر حكام المماليك وذلك عندما دخل العثمانيون مصر، وأسروه وعلقوا جسده على باب زويلة.*
*....*
*تم إنشاء الباب في عام 485 هجرية (1092 ميلادي)، و وكان لباب زويلة برجان استغلهما الملك المؤيد لبناء مئذنتين لجامعه فظهر الباب تزينه المئذنتان .. مما اكسب الباب شكلا معماريا متميزا *
*.....*
*فى العصور الوسطى كان يقف عليه الموظف المتولى جمع الضرائب، والمكوس على البضائع التى تدخل إلى مدينة القاهرة، ومن هنا تم تسميته بوابة المتولى.*
*....*
*ورغم أن الباب كان مرتبطاً رسمياً بالضرائب إلا أن العامة نسجوا القصص حوله ليتحول إلى باب له مكانته وأسراره، ويصبح المتولى هو روح أحد الصالحين التى تهيمن على المكان لتلبى الدعوات، وتنصر *
*المظلومين، لتدخل بوابة المتولى الأماكن صاحبة الكرامات لدى المصريين.*


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2014)

*حرمت من التعليم في صغرها و اجبرت على الزواج عندما كانت في الثالثة عشرة من رجل يكبرها بعشرات السنين...فأصبحت واحدة من رائدات الحركة النسائية في مصر...بفضلها لا تحرم اليوم فتاة من التعليم و يجرم زواج القاصرات....*
*(هدى شعراوى..1879_1947م)*



*

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع راااااائع يا غالي
ومجهود هايل
يثبت

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ضحى أمير ..*
> 
> *الطفلة بطلة فيلم حياة أو موت .. الذى تمكن فيه حكمدار القاهرة من العثور على أحمد إبراهيم القاطن فى دير النحاس من بين 2 مليون مواطن قبل أن يشرب الدواء الذى بعث ابنته فى طلبه والذى كان فيه سم قاتل ..*
> 
> ...



ايوة الفيلم دا كان بيشلنى
الدواء دا فيه سم قاتل :t33:
حلو موضوعك اوى ياساكى
وانا متابعة معاك بغباوة
بس ماشية معاك زى السكينة فى الحلاوة
تثبيت من اول مشاركة
انا مش بحسد
انا بنق 
الله اكبر عليك خمسة وخميسة :yaka:
بجد حلو وانا متابعة معاك استمر 
​


----------



## kawasaki (28 فبراير 2014)

*بلغة العصر هو ""صاروخ الكوميديا""، وبلغة زمانه هو ""عثمان عبد الباسط""؛ ذلك البواب البربري النوبي، ذو البشرة السمراء وعمامة الرأس المميزة و اللهجة البربرية؛ تراه دائما هادئاً وديعاً أمام ""زوجته""، ويتلقى بصبر وكوميديا مكائد ""حماته"".. هو الفنان ""علي الكسار""*
*إسمه على خليل سالم ولقب الكسار هو لقب عائلة والدته*
*علي الكسار فنان كوميدي برز أسمه في أوائل القرن الماضي وحقق نجاحا بارزا ونهضة في الكوميديا المسرحية*
*هو من مواليد القاهرة يونيو 1888 عمل بالطهي مع خاله وأختلط بالنوبيين فأتقن لهجتهم *
*وعمل في فرقة "دار التمثيل الزينبي" ثم عمل بعد ذلك في فرقة جورج أبيض وتعرف هناك على أمين صدقي وكونا فرقة تمثيل عام 1916 تحمل إسم علي الكسار وعمل معه الممثل مصطفى أمين..*
*وفي عام 1919 إنتقل بفرقته إلى مسرح الماجيستك بشارع عماد الدين مع كاتب مسرحياته أمين صدقي ودخل علي الكسار في منافسة مع نجيب الريحاني حيث شخصية "عثمان عبدالباسط" تنافس شخصية "كشكش بيه"*
*ولاقت مسرحياته نجاحا كبيرا لدى الجمهور فكانت شخصية عثمان عبدالباسط تمثل البطل الشعبي الذي ينتصرالكسار له على خشبة المسرح فقدم شخصية عثمان عبدالباسط في أدوار مختلفة في رواياته حيث كان يقدم لجمهوره مسرحية جديدة كل ثلاثة أسابيع*
*في حديث لعلي الكسار نُشر في 28 مارس 1932 أجاب على سؤال "كيف يُضحك الناس"فيقول: "إنني أعتمد قبل كل شئ علي حركات العينين في إضحاك الناس، فالممثل الذي لا يعتمد على عينيه لا يمكن أن يوفق إلى إضحاك الناس، ولكي أبرهن لك على صحة ذلك أرجو أن تتخيل ممثلاً يتكلم وهو يعطي ظهره إلى الناس هل تظن أنه يُضحك أحداً مهما كان لطيفاً وخفيف الظل في كلامه؟" ويذكر مثال فيقول : " كنت أمثل في رواية "أبو فصادة" وكان علي أن أقول عن شخصية إمرأة في الرواية تدعى فينيس جملة منقولة عن رواية "تسبا" وهي (فينيس.. إنها إمرأة تعشق بل تعبد) وقد ظللت أكرر هذه الجملة وفي كل مرة أمثل فيها الرواية وأتفنن في تغيير ملامح وجهي ونبرات صوتي وإشارات يدي لعلني أوفق إلى إضحاك الناس فكنت في كل مرة لا أقابل إلا صمت الجمهور صمتاً مؤلماً.. وأخيراً بعد أن قلت في ذلك الموقف نفسه فينيس.. وبدلاً من أن أكملها إنها إمرأة تعشق بل تعبد قلت من عندي (فينيس.. فينيس النيس كونيس) فضجت الصالة بالضحك الشديد العالي، ومنذ تلك الليلة اضيفت هذه الجملة على دوري في رواية "أبو فصادة" بدلاً من الجملة التي وضعها المؤلف"*
*بعد ظهور السينما وإحتلال دور السينما مكان العديد من دور المسرح تم نقل شخصية عثمان عبدالباسط إلى شاشة السينما في تسعة افلام هي "علي بابا والاربعين حرامي- ألف ليلة وليلة- سلفني تلاتة جنيه- غقير الدرك- رصاصة في القلب- يوم في العالي- نور الدين والبحارة الثلاثة- الساعة سبعة- عثمان وعلي"*
*وكان مصير علي الكسار في النهاية أن تجاهله المخرجين والكتاب فلم بعد أحد يطلبه في أعمال جديدة مما جعله يضطر لقبول الأدوار الصغيرة في الأفلام لكي يتكمن من الإنفاق على أسرته بعد معاناة مع المرض والفقر والتجاهل والشقاء توفي علي الكسار في يناير 1957 في سرير من أسرة الدرجة الثالثة في مستشفى القصر العيني.*
*وإنتهت رحلته من الشهره وحب الناس له إلى نسيان الناس له.. من الفن وحب المسرح والعمل من أجل إدخال البهجة على الآخرين إلى الشقاء والعمل على البحث عن لقمة العيش.. أعطته الحياة وقبل أن يهنأ بما أعطته له أخذت منه كل شئ..*








​


----------



## kawasaki (3 مارس 2014)

*الضحكة التى اغتالها ايدى غادرة*

*الخادمة الشقية .. المرحة .. خفيفة الظل التي توصل الرسائل بين الحبيبين *
*...*
*حركات وداد الجسدية العفوية ميزتها عن أي فنانة فقامت بأداء دور الخادمة ويكاد يكون الدور الوحيد الذي قدمته الممثلة المصرية الراحلة وداد حمدي على الشاشة باستثناء بعض الأدوار البسيطة ، حتى استحقت وعن جداره لقب «خادمة السينما المصرية».*
*وهي الفنانة الأكثر انتشارا مقارنة مع معظم الفنانين نظرا لمشاركتها في حوالي 600 فيلم*
*...*
*اسمها بالكامل وداد محمد عيسوى زرارة من مواليد محافظة كفر الشيخ في يوم 3 يوليو عام 1924*
*..*
*بدأت حياتها الفنية كـمغنية. ، ودرست وداد سنتين في معهد التمثيل ليقدمها بركات في فيلم هذا جناه أبي، ثم عملت بدلا عن عقيلة راتب في مسرحية شهرزاد وذلك في الفرقة القومية المصرية. وتلتها مسرحيات أخرى مثل مسرحية "عزيزة ويونس"*
*.....*
*من أشهر مسرحياتها "ام رتيبة" "20 فرخة وديك" "عشرة على باب الوزير" "لعبة اسمها الحب" "إنهم يقتلون الحمير" "الدنيا لما تضحك" "مين مبيحبش زوبة" ومن المسلسلات التي عملت بها "غوايش"؟*
*...*
*تزوجت ثلاث مرات الأولى من الموسيقار محمد الموجي والثانية تزوجت من محمد الطوخي والثالثة من الفنان صلاح قابيل.*
*زواجها أثر عليها في فترة الستينات حيث اعتزلت حينها *
*لكن المطربة وردة أخرجتها من عزلتها لتشاركها مسرحية “تمر حنة”.*
*...*
*في 26 مارس عام 1994 لقيت وداد حمدي مصرعها حيث قتلها الريجيسير «متى باسليوس» طعنا بالسكين طمعا في مالها، وألقي القبض عليه وحوكم في قضية استمرت أربع سنوات في نهايتها حكم عليه بالإعدام شنقا.*
*رحم الله كل من أمتعنا وقدم لنا فنا رفيعا راقيا .*


*

*​


----------



## soul & life (3 مارس 2014)

ياااه فكرتنى بأفلام زمان الابيض واسود
زمان الساعة 12 الضهر تقريبا مرتين او تلاته فى الاسبوع بالكتير يتذاع فيلم عربى هههههه من الافلام الجميلة دى و كنت اعمل كل واجباتى واخلص اى حاجة عليا علشان مامتى تسيبنى اشوف الفيلم هههههههه ايام جميلة وافلام جميلة 
زمن الاصالة والخير .. شكرا ليك علشان بتفكرنا بزمن جميل


----------



## kawasaki (3 مارس 2014)

*ميرسي ياست الكل *
*شرفتيني *​


----------



## kawasaki (4 مارس 2014)

*مقتل سلامون شيكوريل - فى مثل هذا اليوم - 4 مارس 1927*
*======================================*

*روع أهل القاهرة بخبر مقتل التاجر اليهودى الثرى الخواجة سلامون شيكوريل صاحب متجر الملابس الشهير بعد ان تسلل القتلة إلى بيته وحاولوا تخديره هو وزوجته في حجرة نومهما .. إلا أنهم قاموا بقتله بعدما شعر بهم وبدأ فى مقاومتهم .*

*أما القتلة فهم أربعة .. *

*1. آنستي خريستو - يونانى في الثانية والثلاثين من عمره عمل كشائق لدى شيكوريل لمدة شهرين ثم طرده . ..*

*2. جونا داريو - شاب يهودي في العشرين من عمره.*

*3. أدواردو - السائقا الجديدا للخواجة شيكوريل، وكان يعيش في غرفة بالمنزل. وسهل لبقية المتهمين مهمة التسلل في الظلام الى البيت بواسطة باب البدروم الذي كان يحمل مفتاحه، وقد عثر على المجوهرات المسروقة تحت بلاطة في سطح منزله.*

*4. أما المتهم الرابع فهو ايطالي يدعى «جوناردو جريمالدي» وكشفت التحقيقات أنه خدر زوجة الخواجة شيكوريل لكنه لم يشترك في القتل.*

*لم تستمر التحقيقات في القضية أكثر من شهر أحيل بعدها المتهمون الى محكمة الجنايات برئاسة القاضي حضرة محمد مظهر بك وعضوية القاضيين محمود جعفر بك ومصطفى محمد بك وجلس مصطفى حنفي بك في كرسي النيابة.*

*وعقدت المحكمة جلستها يوم 19 أبريل 1927، ووقفت زوجة الخواجة شيكوريل أمام هيئة المحكمة لتسرد شهادتها وتجهش بالبكاء من الانفعال، وهي تروي تفاصيل الجريمة ولحظات الرعب التي عاشتها حين هاجم المتهمون حجرة النوم، ورأتهم يقتلون زوجها الخواجة شيكوريل أمام عينيها.*

*وفي قفص الاتهام وقف المتهم الأول خريستو زائغ البصر شاحب الوجه وكان أحياناً يبكي بكاء مراً ويكاد رأسه يسقط كأنه على وشك الاغماء.*

*وأخيراً نطق القاضي بالحكم وأمر باحالة أوراق المتهمين الاربعة الى مفتي الديار المصرية بعد ان طالبت النيابة بعقابهم بعقوبة الاعدام شنقاً.*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (6 مارس 2014)

يا سلام على الزكاء والدهاء  ... بتجيب الحاجات دى منين دا عبق الماضى بجد هههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (6 مارس 2014)

*سوق قصر النيل ― مصر ― توجد هذه الصورة فى متحف بروكلين في نيويورك...*


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## خــلـيجي (13 أبريل 2014)

مصر العروبة، لو لا مصر لما كان هناك علم ولا ثقافة ولا ادب في العالم العربي، لو لا مصر لم يكن هناك عروبة اساساً و اتمنى عودة مصر لما كانت عليه بل و افضل.. شكراً جزيلاً لك اخي الكريم


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

*ميرسي اخي خليجي *
*دمت بخير*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

*****المصارى*****
*كان من أول أوراق النقد العربى وكان يتم تداوله فى السودان وليبيا والحجاز، والشام التى كانت تعتمد الجنيه التركى فى تعاملاتها المالية ولما كانت الحكومة المصرية، *
*وقتها، دائنة لبريطانيا بتكاليف الحرب العالمية الأولى أصدرت قوات الحلفاء قرارا باعتماد الأوراق النقدية المصرية نقدا رسميا فى سوريا ولبنان فى الفترة ما بين 1918 و1920. ومن يومها والنقود هناك تعرف بالمصارى نسبة للنقد المصرى...*



*

*​


----------



## peace_86 (16 أبريل 2014)

*رائع جداً صديقي ساكي على مواضيعك الحلوة كالعادة ..

مصر ليست عربية، انما قبطية بوجه عربي وثقافة عربية..
وإن أردنا الدقة فلنقل؛ مصر مصرية. ونقطة عالسطر

من خلال متابعاتي لعصور مصر المختلفة. أجد انها سقطت فعلياً في بداية تسعينات قرن ال20

ونتمنى ان تعود مصر الحبيبة كما كانت سابقاً بعد ان انهكتها الحروب والقلائل الأهلية والاحزاب..*


----------



## kawasaki (26 أبريل 2014)

*ترانى تأثرت تأثرا شديدا من هول المساحة ومن هول المبلغ ..*
*للعلم .. شارع الملك تغير اسمه إلى شارع ملك مصر والسوادن ثم إلى شارع مصر والسوادن بعد ذلك ..*
*الله أعلم بقى الفيلا دى موجودة ولا لسة *



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 أبريل 2014)

*17 إبريل 1952 *​

*العرض الأول لفيلم "شمشون ولبلب" الذى توقف عرضه بعد ذلك بأيام قليلة .. ثم تم تغيير اسمه إلى "عنتر ولبلب" بعد ستة أشهر تقريبا بعد إجراء عملية دوبلاج لكل نطق لاسم "شمشون" على لسان أبطال الفيلم واستبداله ب"عنتر" .. وهذا ما يبدو واضحا فى نسخة الفيلم التى تذاع على القنوات التليفزيونية ..*​ 
*الفيلم الشهير به إسقاط واضح عن الوضع السياسى المصرى فى الخمسينيات ويتناول - رمزا - قضية الجلاء وجدوى المفاوضات ..*​ 
*يقول الأستاذ صلاح عيسى أنه قرأ أن سبب تغيير اسم الفيلم قد حدث بسبب اعتراض حاخام اليهود حاييم ناحوم أفندي علي استخدام اسم أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل علي الشخصية الشريرة بالفيلم ..*​ 
*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (4 مايو 2014)

*الصورة دي مأخوذه في شارع البطل احمد عبد العزيز بالمهندسين يوم ١٥ ابريل ٢٠١٤*
*الملاحظ فيها غير شعار الملكية هو جملة "بلدية القاهرة" اي ان قوانين البلدية كانت تطبق على مدن مصر كما هو الحال في كل الدول المتقدمة في العالم -مثل بلدية باريس و بلدية لندن- الى ان استبدلها عبد الناصر بالمجالس القروية و مجالس المدن التي تفشي فيها بالطبع الفساد و المحسوبية الي ان اصبحت بلا اي جدوي اليوم.*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (12 مايو 2014)

*اعلان لشركة بيع المصنوعات المصرية عام 1948 - 1949م*



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*الله على التلفزيون المصرى زمان .. فن وذوق وثقافة كمان .. ومذيعات قمرات ذوق ولباقة و خفة كمان .. والصورة خير دليل وبرهان*




​


----------



## soul & life (15 مايو 2014)

مذيعات رائعات وبرامج جميلة فكرتنا بزمان وبرامج زمان كنت بحب برنامج 5 سياحة ده جدااا
واخترنا لك  وحدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  وعالم الحيوان

زمان التلفزيون كان له مذاق خاص 
جميل موضوعك يا ساكى بيفكرنا بزمان واهل زمان تسلم ايدك


----------



## kawasaki (19 مايو 2014)

*الصورة لعمارة جاردن سيتي ذات الخمسة و ثلاثين دور عند ما قاربت على اللإنتهاء عام 1958 . و عرفت العمارة بعد ذلك بعمارة بلمونت نسبة الى إعلان سجائر بلمونت أعلاها . و العمارة كانت مملوكة لسمير زلزل و حرم ثابت ثابت و العمارة من تنفيذ المهندس نعوم شبيب و أعترض عليها الكثيرون :*
**الدفاع المدني أفاد أنه لا يمكن إنقاذ السكان و قت الحريق لإن ليس لديه سلالم بهذا الطول*
**مرفق المياه أفاد أنه لا يمكن ضخ المياه ب...القوة المطلوبة لتصل الى كل الأدوار و كان و قتها الإعتماد على ضغط المياه و ليس الطلمبات.*
**المعماري الشهير ميشيل باخوم أبدى تحفظه على التصميم و تأثير الرياح و الزلازل.*
*لكن العمارة لازالت قائمة و تحدت كل المحاوف و تكلفت 300 ألف جنيه و كان الدور به شقتان و إيجار الشقة 30 جنيه و كان مبلغ كبير و يوازي راتب موظف كبير في الحكومة.*




*

*​


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2014)

خمس حجرات وب 30 جنيه ايجار  يا بلاش .. ليت الزمان يعود يوما


----------



## kawasaki (9 يوليو 2014)

​


----------

